# Adding Sport+ mode in F10



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Just code KOMBI and ICM will made it work properly


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

jackylooo said:


> Just code KOMBI and ICM will made it work properly


Interesting. So you only need to code egs if you are starting with 205?


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Mine is came with 2TE, but I read in another forum that 205 also work with this method, just lack of real shift paddle.


----------



## bestb (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes I've got 205 but no shift paddles and no switch in center console


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Actually the VO code 205 means no shift paddle, but as been said , 205 can also work with this method.


----------



## bestb (Jun 23, 2014)

OK so I need change 205 to 2TB or just add 2TB ?


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Change 205 to 2TB than code KOMBI and ICM again, that's it!


----------



## bestb (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## bestb (Jun 23, 2014)

ok done that and where I should find sport mode ? I have no sport switch in center console...


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

How do you change the shift mode before? Just use the same way should work..


----------



## bestb (Jun 23, 2014)

the only sport mode I got is pull the gear leaver left to enable DS.. does I should see DS+ in KOMBI ?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

bestb said:


> the only sport mode I got is pull the gear leaver left to enable DS.. does I should see DS+ in KOMBI ?


There is no such thing as "DS+". It will just say "DS". Without the mode switch I don't think you can enable sport and sport+ modes.


----------



## bestb (Jun 23, 2014)

ok so I need to add switch, as I guess ?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

bestb said:


> ok so I need to add switch, as I guess ?


Yes I think you do


----------



## bestb (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

After code KOMBI again, you suppose had SPORT+ mode there as well. In mine, I had EcoPro, Comfort ,Sport, Sport+ when changing shift mode.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

jackylooo said:


> After code KOMBI again, you suppose had SPORT+ mode there as well. In mine, I had EcoPro, Comfort ,Sport, Sport+ when changing shift mode.


But without the mode switch he woukdnt be able to select them..


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

I see...


----------



## bestb (Jun 23, 2014)

But I can do that http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=644032


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

This is what you need

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7478397


----------

